# Briton‘s bravery award



## bossi (30 Apr 2004)

(not bad for a civvie, eh?   The right stuff.  BZ)

Briton‘s bravery award
By Richard Beeston, Diplomatic Editor (Times)


A BRITISH civilian working as a coalition administrator in Iraq was awarded a US bravery medal yesterday for helping wounded American soldiers under fire. 

Dr Andrew Rathmell, 37, the director of planning, policy and analysis for the coalition was caught in a mortar and rocket attack on an American army base near the city of Baquba in January. 



Although he was knocked to the ground and temporarily deafened by one explosion, he managed to drag a US army colonel to safety and gave first aid to other wounded soldiers. 

Paul Bremer, the US administrator in Iraq, presented Dr Rathmell with the â Å“Office of the Secretary of Defence Medal for Valourâ ? at a ceremony in Baghdad. He is the first recipient of the award, created after the September 11 attacks to honour civilians who perform acts of heroism. 

â Å“He displayed the courage and coolness under fire to which all warriors aspire,â ? said Mr Bremer.


----------

